# Paint colours for boys bedroom



## crabcreek (Dec 1, 2009)

I was hoping I might get a few ideas on this site, as I've seemed to hit a mental block on this one. I just bought my 5-year old son this bedding set:









When I received the set, the colours are a bit darker than in the stock photo:









His room is about 11'x9', a light pine low loft bed against right wall as you enter, light pine dresser against the left wall as you enter, large window facing the door, and a toy shelf on the same wall as the door. The carpet is standard contractors cream.

I have the bedding set, as well as tab top curtains.

Any ideas on which colour(s) would work best on the walls? I don't want it to be over the top coordinated, and would rather pick up accessories to bring out the colours in the bedding.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Can't go wrong with the blue.:wink:


----------



## crabcreek (Dec 1, 2009)

But wouldn't all blue (or all brown) make the room too dark (and thus seem smaller?)

Also, there is so much blue in the comforter, that I'm afraid the bed and curtains won't "pop" against an all blue wall.

I thought of all green (too 1950's living room?), or maybe half brown/half green with a picture rail?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got about the same color floor in my office. My walls are DARK red. I love it. White trim. Yes, it's dark. Need more lights.


----------



## crabcreek (Dec 1, 2009)

Note that the first picture is stock photo only, not my son's room. He has a low loft bed, with cream carpeting.

He is only 5, so I would like to keep the room young. I'm afraid a dark red might be too mature for him.


----------



## FX4 (Nov 19, 2009)

looking at the stock photo and the set you bought... why not make one wall brown (to match the brown on the bedding set) and 3 walls green (again to match to the bedding set). Or do half a wall brown half in green in place a chair rail down the middle. I just think the blue would not make your bedding set pop as much because of the large amount of blue already in it. If you buy is into skateboarding (or any sports for that matter) maybe you can lighten the mood of the colors/walls with some large stickers like these: http://www.wallstickeroutlet.com/wall-decor-detail.php?RecordID=59838


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How about doing the lower part of the walls brown, but not with a straight line across the top. Paint it with a rough edge and have it give the impression that it's dirt. You could also raise and lower the height to make it look like small hills. 

The part of the walls that aren't brown would probably need to be blue. But you could paint scenery or use decals (trees, clouds, etc.) to break-up the blue. 

Then you could use some of the skateboard wall stickers that FX4 suggested. The feet and legs of the stickers would be on the lower part of the wall where the 'dirt' is. 

It might even be kind of easy to do it this way. You'd paint the whole wall blue and then paint the brown, which would be nice because you'd have no cutting-in to do.

I hope I described this in a way that you can understand it.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

The bed will be dark so go with lighter color.
I wonder if light blue or gray would work?:whistling2:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Any decisions or progress?

I'd do the walls white and runs some stripes - either all 3 colors, 2 or just blue - and run then around the top of the room.
This keeps your walls mostly neutral, lettings you bring color in with your accent pieces (like wall art, his bedding and such).

I painted my kid's old room a dark blue with a few white stripes and it made it feel like a fishtank - but they absolutely loved it (they were 4 and 6).


----------



## hotBlinds (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute bedding! I have boys and in both of my boys rooms they have reds/blues/tans in their bedding. In one of their rooms I have the bottom 1/4 of the wall painted red, the top part tan and broken up with a white chair rail. In the other room I have the bottom 1/4 a dark tan, the top a lighter tan and it's broken up with a white chair rail as well. It's very sharp looking and it will grow with them, not kiddish. Good luck!!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I would pick up the light tan color for all the walls. Will give the room an open feel. Then like you said use accessories to add color, and make it fun. I would try to personalize it with whatever your childs interests are. For example in our sons room we made a window valance out of baseball caps. Really made him feel like this is his space. Added lots of color as well. Good Luck


----------



## DecoratingDiva2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like the idea of going w/a tan or grey, possibly two tone one way or the other w/the chair rail. I know you were looking mostly for ideas for paint colors for the walls but it looks like your son is into skate boards. It would be neat to use some old skate decks from the thrift store as shelving and the skateboard trucks as hooks. You could paint them to match and would be really neat in a skateboard themed bedroom. Good luck and post pics!!!


----------



## jameson12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Reply to Paint colors for boys bedroom*

We had similar bedding and we took the largest wall, the focal point wall and painted it blue. We painted the other walls a light shade of brown and it worked beautifully, more of a beige brown. Remember, blue and brown are still trendy and mix well together. Somehow this made the room look both coordinated and customized.


----------



## jameson12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Another thought*

ANother way to make the room pop would be to have an accent wall and use that color on the trim around the doors. Then go with any of the other colors in the bedding but be sure to use a shade at least 3 shades lighter. You want the contrast of lighter walls with the bedding. 

Don't discount accessories. If they are going to be predominantly one color, they'll be focal points, too.


----------

